# Ưu điểm vượt trội của sữa Aptamil



## Huyền Ngọc (21/2/22)

Sữa Aptamil nói chung là có đặc tính giống sữa mẹ do đó sữa nhạt và mát hơn so với các dòng sữa khác. Với đặc tính đặc biệt IMMUNORTIS, đây là tổ hợp men vi sinh tự nhiên tồn tại trong sữa mẹ kích thích sự phát triển của các vi sinh có lợi ở dạ dày trẻ giúp bảo vệ cơ thể, chống lại các loại vi khuẩn gây bệnh.
Sữa Aptamil còn có các chất chống oxi hoá, Beta-carotene và Selen sẽ bảo vệ cơ thể bé trước tác nhân hoạt hoá mạnh gây tổn thương các tế bào của trẻ. Và đồng thời Aptamil cung cấp đầy đủ các vitamin và khoáng chất thiết yếu cho sự phát triển và sinh trưởng lành mạnh của bé.
Ngoài ra, trong thành phần chứa 13 loại vitamin cho bé phát triển toàn diện. Với hàm lượng canxi cao chống còi xương và phát triển chiều cao, cùng với dưỡng chất magnesium sẽ thích hợp và ổn định hệ thống tiêu hóa tránh cho trẻ bị táo bón và khó tiêu.
Mẹ hoàn toàn yên tâm về sữa Aptamil có tốt không nhé.


----------

